# Vinter's Harvest Elderberry



## ffemt128 (Apr 29, 2010)

Has anyone used this in the past? I was at the brew store and picked up a can of it yesterday. I was going to start this tomorrow. I just need to see if I want to make the 3 or the 5 gallon recipe. I know the 3 will give me a fuller body wine. Any recommendations for additions to this (raisins for body etc). Any recommendation on Lavin yeast?

Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Apr 29, 2010)

I havent tried that one but have made a lot of the others and making it to the 3 gallon recipe always works best and they are very good products, especially the Black Currant!


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks Wade. Any recommendation for adding raisins for additional body?


----------



## Julie (Apr 30, 2010)

Use 71b 1122, that's what I use on my Elderberry and it seems to really bring out the flavor.

Oh Doug, I see you are desparate for Elderberry when you have to go out and buy it in a can.  

I'm going to have to help you find some elderberries this summer.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 30, 2010)

Julie said:


> Use 71b 1122, that's what I use on my Elderberry and it seems to really bring out the flavor.
> 
> Oh Doug, I see you are desparate for Elderberry when you have to go out and buy it in a can.
> 
> I'm going to have to help you find some elderberries this summer.



You find them I'll gladly come spend the day picking them with you...


----------



## Julie (Apr 30, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> You find them I'll gladly come spend the day picking them with you...



Oh I have them, in my backyard, all over the school property, at camp. The problem is getting them before the birds do!  You don't realize how many birds are out there until you want something they want.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 30, 2010)

I know they are usually ripe around August correct? At this point its been so long since I've seen an elderberry bush I may not recognize it. I'll have to check out this area also to see if there are any hiding anywhere.


----------



## Julie (Apr 30, 2010)

I will let you know when they start to bloom and yes they are ripe around August.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 30, 2010)

Julie said:


> I will let you know when they start to bloom and yes they are ripe around August.




Sounds good to me..


----------



## CoachPieps (Apr 30, 2010)

I think they are very good products also. I make in 5 gallons but use apple juice instead of water, assuming you like the apple conbinations. I have 5 gallons of Vintner's Apricot with Apple juice, also 5 gallons of Vintner's Plum with Apple Juice. The apricot is only a month old but tastes pretty good. I just started the Plum. If you use the apple juice, you will use less sugar. For the plum the recipe calls for 12 lbs, I added 10 lbs and my SG was was at 1.10, I prefer to be closer to 1.090. So just add sugar in small amounts and check you SG.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2010)

You wont need anymore body with the Elderberry or Black Currant but the others could use the raisins or tannin or even a Grape concetrate like this product linked below, this is what this product is designed for. There is both a white and a red cause you wont want to use a red concentrate in say like a strawberry or something like that, it wont add any flavor at 1 bottle to 3 gallo recipe.
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdASC.asp


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 30, 2010)

I started this and used this approach. I figured based on both the 3 and 5 gallon recipes yhey were using about 2.3 lbs per gallon. I made a simply syrup with 8 1/2 lbs sugar figuring on making a 4 gallon batch so I had extra to top up with (split between the 3 and 5 recipe also). I did add 1 1/2 lb of raisins since I had them. After mixing everything my sg was 1.15 almost 1.2. Figuring that was to high I ended up taking to 5 gallons and it's still at 1.1. It smells superb. 

We'll see how it taste when it's done.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2010)

Im assumong you mean almost 1.16 not 1.2 cause I dont think there is even a hydrometer out there that goes that hogh, Elderberry, Black Currant and Blueberry are a few fruits that can hide a high abv and be made into a Port type wine so that will be fine, it just may need some more aging time to rid itself of the hotness.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Apr 30, 2010)

I've noticed at my local mom and pop's they have Vinter's Harvest juice too. From what I'm reading in these posts that it's worth the $62.00 it would take for two cans to make a really good 6 gallon batch?
They have elderberry, strawberry, blackberry and I believe blueberry.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2010)

Ive never tried the Strawberry either buttye other 3 yes, if you cant get these fruits or if fresh is way more $ like around me for the most part.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 30, 2010)

Your're correct. It was originally the high end of the hydrometer. I brought it down to 1.1 by taking the total contents to 5 gallons. Based on what you are saying it should be okay and hopefully by addingf the raisins it will not be too thin in body.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2010)

Should be fine.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 2, 2010)

Well I have to say the aroma eminating from the elderberry wine so far is delightful.


----------



## Julie (May 2, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Well I have to say the aroma eminating from the elderberry wine so far is delightful.



    The elderberries are starting to get a little green so blossoms should be coming out in the next couple of weeks. I'll let you know.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 3, 2010)

I need to figure out what these look like again and start looking in my neck of the woods. I'm sure they are around here also. Keep me posted. I'll come pick with you for the day.


----------



## Julie (May 3, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I need to figure out what these look like again and start looking in my neck of the woods. I'm sure they are around here also. Keep me posted. I'll come pick with you for the day.



I'll post a pic of the blossoms, there is another plant that looks very similar to elderberry but the berries are bigger and the birds won't touch them. So if the birds won't touch them neither will I. I'll post a pic of that as well so you will be able to see the difference.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 3, 2010)

Julie said:


> I'll post a pic of the blossoms, there is another plant that looks very similar to elderberry but the berries are bigger and the birds won't touch them. So if the birds won't touch them neither will I. I'll post a pic of that as well so you will be able to see the difference.




I'd appreciate it. I have an idea I know what they are and once I see the picture I'll know for sure. I told my wife we needed to go for a walk down near the creek line and look to see what we can find. I know there are raspberry bushes and other berry bushes there.


----------



## Julie (May 3, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I'd appreciate it. I have an idea I know what they are and once I see the picture I'll know for sure. I told my wife we needed to go for a walk down near the creek line and look to see what we can find. I know there are raspberry bushes and other berry bushes there.



You have a pretty good chance of finding them along the creek line, they like being close to a water source.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 3, 2010)

Julie said:


> You have a pretty good chance of finding them along the creek line, they like being close to a water source.



That's promising. The ones that are at my mothers place are near a natural pond.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 3, 2010)

okay, I looked at the hydrometer just now when I checked the elderberry. Original reading when must was at 4 gallons was 1.124 after adding gallon of water and taking to gallons starting sg was at 1.1. Checked it just now and reading was 1.014. Sg has dropped considerable since Saturday but temps in the house have been warmer due to the nice weather and no AC on. Looks like I'll be transferring to carboy on Thursday when I work from home.

I have been stirring 2x daily and squeezing the raisins in the bag at the same time to extract as much raisin as I can.


----------



## Wade E (May 3, 2010)

Here is a picture of the Elderberry Tree in Blossom


----------



## ffemt128 (May 6, 2010)

transferred elderberry to seconday this am. Sg was .994, I needed to top up a bit so I added about 375 ml of apple juice.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 6, 2010)

My Vintner's Plum that I made last year I used the 5 gallon recipe and as an after thought I thought it would be weak. It's not and is extremely good. I sweetened to 1.018

I gave a bottle to my neighbor who had taught me how to make win was really impressed how good it was from a can.

I have a blueberry naturally clearing now that I made as a 3 gallon. I took 8 ounces of the juice in the beginning before adding anything and froze it. I'll add that when it's all done.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 6, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> My Vintner's Plum that I made last year I used the 5 gallon recipe and as an after thought I thought it would be weak. It's not and is extremely good. I sweetened to 1.018
> 
> I gave a bottle to my neighbor who had taught me how to make win was really impressed how good it was from a can.
> 
> I have a blueberry naturally clearing now that I made as a 3 gallon. I took 8 ounces of the juice in the beginning before adding anything and froze it. I'll add that when it's all done.




Didn't even think about keeping some of the juice as an fpac. It still seems to have good flavor right now. I think a little back sweetening when complete will do nicely.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (May 6, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Didn't even think about keeping some of the juice as an fpac. It still seems to have good flavor right now. I think a little back sweetening when complete will do nicely.



it sounds like you should be fine. let the wine sit, this one gets much better with age, IMO. we've had some sit for 3 years and it was better than it was at 2. still have a few bottles too.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 6, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Didn't even think about keeping some of the juice as an fpac. It still seems to have good flavor right now. I think a little back sweetening when complete will do nicely.



Ha Ha I thought you were writing "Don't even think about giving it away, save it for you." It will be awhile before I add anything. It's clearing slowly. All good things come to those who wait.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 6, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Ha Ha I thought you were writing "Don't even think about giving it away, save it for you." It will be awhile before I add anything. It's clearing slowly. All good things come to those who wait.



I put this in my 5 gallon carboy. It looks like depending on how many buckets of juice I get, I'll be investing in carboys. I only have 1 5 gallon left now.


----------



## Wade E (May 6, 2010)

fferment, you did add sulfites and sorbate efore adding that applejuice right?


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2010)

I don't think it is done fermenting, Wade, should he have added it now or wait unitl it is done fermenting? I believe he just racked from primary to secondary.


----------



## Wade E (May 6, 2010)

You dont top up while its still fermenting as its producing C02 so theres no need and adding anything with sugar in it will just make it start fermenting agin if its done or keep fermenting if its not done. Thats why we se the sorbate and sulfite, to keep it stopped once it has stopped.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 7, 2010)

I realize the added juice will ferment off, figured I would top it up a bit since it was still fermenting so that I didn't have to top up so much later. After first racking will likely end up transferring to smaller containers to avoid having to top off.


----------

